# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS 10] Activation du CORS

## loukoum82

Bonjour,

Je voudrais activer le CORS sous mon iste sous IIS 10, mais impossible, je continue d'avoir l'erreur sous Firefox : *Blocage dune requte multiorigines (Cross-Origin Request) : la politique  Same Origin  ne permet pas de consulter la ressource distante situe sur http://monserveurweb. Raison : chec de la requte CORS.*

Avant cela fonctionnait trs bien sous IIS 7.5 en ajoutant le fichier web.config contenant ceci :


```

```


Mais sous IIS10 j'ai donc l'erreur dont j'ai parl ci-dessus.
J'ai donc modifi un peu le fichier en mettant :


```

```

Mais cela ne change rien.

Quelqu'un aurait une ide ?

Merci !

----------


## Aikanaro

Bonjour,

Avez vous trouver une solution ? J'essaye d'appliquer de multiple doc mais rien ne fonctionne !!

Merci

Guillaume

----------


## loukoum82

> Avez vous trouver une solution ?


Non dsol, je suis rest sous IIS 7.5 du coup pour le moment...

----------

